# Pirate Girl- 1987 Pacific Seacraft Crealock Cutter34



## Arioso (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello other sailing folk, 
I am currently in Vermont with my boat on the hard. I'd like to head south in the fall with the right crew. 
Skipper Suz


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome...Lake Champlain or Lake George?


----------



## Arioso (Feb 9, 2015)

Lake Champlain. I did grow up with beach cats on Lake George though.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Relatives formally in North Hero.


----------



## KathrynPSC (Feb 10, 2015)

Great boat


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Honk your horn as you come by Beacon NY along the Hudson! (assuming you are coming down the canal/Hudson)


----------



## georgemci102a2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome,I just started here also I think i like it here...George.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome to the site. I just signed up a few days ago.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

I just saw your boat pic and she is SWEET! Welcome to Sailnet. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## jhwelch (May 9, 2015)

For your trip south get a printed copy of Skipper Bob's Anchorage guide, which also lists bridge names and restriction times. Also set up a free account on activecaptain.

The two worst stretches of water are 1) Delaware Bay and 2) the coast of New Jersey.

For a bit of a break and a change of pace take the Dismal Swamp Canal route. If Robert is at the first (Deep Creek) lock take a little extra time to visit with him in his lock building; he knows the history of that area, loves to talk to people, and will give you coffee first thing in the morning before you continue south.


----------



## sailingarborist (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi there, I just delivered a boat up to nyc from florida, dismal was beautiful but i can't recommend it unless you have the shoal version. Great boat and good luck. how far south are you headed?


----------



## dmoltz (Apr 20, 2014)

Fairly new to the site as well. Bought a Morgan 382 last June in Md and made the trip north to Vt, had a blast learning the boat and getting chased by an early tropical storm. Going into the lake this week, Charlotte. Happy to chat about what to expect but doubt I can assist with crew.


----------

